# Grieg/Schumann Piano Concertos



## starthrower

What are some top flight pairings of these two warhorses? Lupu? Zimmerman? Richter? Fleischer?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I'll start the ball rolling by nominating Moura Lympany.


----------



## Triplets

A popular pairing in the lp days, not quite so much these days, as the ytend to appear with other works by their respective composers. I had Fleisher/Szell on lp


----------



## lextune

starthrower said:


> What are some top flight pairings of these two warhorses? Lupu? Zimmerman? Richter? Fleischer?


All of these...and Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli too.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion

Why _were_ they so often paired? The only thing I can see in common is the key of A minor.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

For the Grieg, my favorite is Cziffra with Vandernoot/Philharmonia Orchestra. I also like Entremont with Ormandy/Philadelphia Orch.

For the Schumann, my top pick is Rubinstein with Krips/RCA Symphony. Byron Janis with Reiner/Chicago Symphony also very good.


----------



## Valjuan

Leif Ove Adsnes is great, but I prefer Argerich's Schumann Concerto.


----------



## Pugg

I can't remember ever hearing a really bad on, got the Zimmerman once for my birthday.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Stephen Bishop-Kovacevich (as he still was then) did a magnificent coupling of these two pieces back in the day. Clifford Curzon's Grieg and Wilhelm Kempff's Schumann concerto recordings are other favourites of mine.


----------



## starthrower

I just realized that I have one recording on Sony. Entremont on the Grieg, and Serkin on Schumann with Ormandy and Philly.

The sound is rather outdated. Recordings from 1958 and '64.


----------



## bharbeke

Retrograde Inversion said:


> Why _were_ they so often paired? The only thing I can see in common is the key of A minor.


They are both one-off concertos from their composers, they fit an LP length very comfortably at about 30 minutes each, and they are both popular in the genre.


----------



## shadowdancer

I echo the Michelangeli, Lupu, Arrau and Freire recommendation.

I do think that the same answer about pairing fits the Bruch/Mendelssohn Violin Concerti.


----------



## realdealblues

For this classic pairing:

Lupu/Previn
Fleisher/Szell
Perahia/Davis
Arrau/Dohnanyi
Friere/Kempe
Zimerman/Karajan

I also love Rubinstein so these two are also recommended.

Rubinstein/Giulini (Schumann)
Rubinstein/Wallenstein (1961) (Grieg)


----------



## DavidA

Fleisher/Szell
Perahia/Davis
Friere/Kempe
Zimerman/Karajan
Solomon
Entrement / Ormandy
Richter


----------



## PeterF

My one pairing of the Schumann and Grieg piano concertos is a mixed bag.
Rudolf Serkin is magnificent playing the Schumann, and Philippe Entremont does a good job with the Grieg.
Both are conducted by Eugene Ormandy with the Philadelphia Orchestra on a Sony cd.


----------



## Bulldog

Many excellent recommendations. One of my favorites is Bolet/Chailly on Decca.


----------



## Vaneyes

This one shouldn't be overlooked.


----------

